# Beauty matita occhi



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mi consigliate una matita nerissima per l'interno dell'occhio?
Che *non coli. (troppo almeno) *
Va bene anche un kajal classico.
Non ho la minima esperienza di matite occhi, non le uso, a parte quella bianca sotto l'occhio per enfatizzare il mio smokey eyes nero profondissimo.

Voglio fare una roba così per intenderci








Niente robe che costano come il sangue.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma per aiutarti bisognerebbe che tu postassi una foto dei tuoi occhi...

Perchè sinceramente

Io non ho MAI visto occhi come i tuoi.

Cioè sembra che splendano e credimi mettano in ombra tutto il resto del corpo eh?

Se tu ti trucchi i tuoi occhi a sto modo qui...

Insomma la gente si spaventa eh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi consigliate una matita nerissima per l'interno dell'occhio?
> Che *non coli. (troppo almeno) *
> Va bene anche un kajal classico.
> Non ho la minima esperienza di matite occhi, non le uso, a parte quella bianca sotto l'occhio per enfatizzare il mio smokey eyes nero profondissimo.
> ...



 kajal smoky waterproof di Sephora. Non cola e non si sbaffa, come nessuno degli eye liner waterproof in matita, ed è piuttosto profondo e costa il giusto (mi pare sui 13 euro). Io della stessa linea ce l'ho ottanio (non uso quasi mai matite nere) ed è un colore brillantissimo, profondo, superintenso. In generale, come detto, se vuoi che non coli deve essere waterproof. Si fa un po' fatica a struccarsi (specie ecobio), poi, ma vale la pena.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma per aiutarti bisognerebbe che tu postassi una foto dei tuoi occhi...
> 
> Perchè sinceramente
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

io uso il kajal da interno e estrno occhi della kiko


----------



## Arianna (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi consigliate una matita nerissima per l'interno dell'occhio?
> Che *non coli. (troppo almeno) *
> Va bene anche un kajal classico.
> Non ho la minima esperienza di matite occhi, non le uso, a parte quella bianca sotto l'occhio per enfatizzare il mio smokey eyes nero profondissimo.
> ...


Avevo letto
Beauty Mattia occhi  
:cappelli:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi consigliate una matita nerissima per l'interno dell'occhio?
> Che *non coli. (troppo almeno) *
> Va bene anche un kajal classico.
> Non ho la minima esperienza di matite occhi, non le uso, a parte quella bianca sotto l'occhio per enfatizzare il mio smokey eyes nero profondissimo.
> ...


Kiko forever!


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

ok, vada per kiko.

Mi dite esattamente come si chiama la matita o me la linkate sul sito?


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma per aiutarti bisognerebbe che tu postassi una foto dei tuoi occhi...
> 
> Perchè sinceramente
> 
> ...


ma la gente già si spaventa adesso.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



mannò, è solo galante.
Non potendo fare apprezzamenti sulle mie forme rachitiche....


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, vada per kiko.
> 
> Mi dite esattamente come si chiama la matita o me la linkate sul sito?


io trovo le matite di Kiko più spente e i pigmenti all'interno più dozzinali di quelle di Sephora, questo ovviamente paragonando fra loro gli eye liner waterproof ottanio in matita. Come prezzi siamo più o meno lì, credo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, vada per kiko.
> 
> Mi dite esattamente come si chiama la matita o me la linkate sul sito?


La linea è quella che ha kajal, matita, eyeliner, mascara waterproof in diversi colori (io li ho verdi, bluette e oro)


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io trovo le matite di Kiko più spente e i pigmenti all'interno più dozzinali di quelle di Sephora, questo ovviamente paragonando fra loro gli eye liner waterproof ottanio in matita. Come prezzi siamo più o meno lì, credo.


per she devo andare in centro mentre kiko ce l'ho quasi a portata di mano.
Vedo come sono i neri di kiko prima perchè ne voglio uno nero nero senza riflessi.
nero cattivo










Confesso.
ho voglia di un look aggressivo a manetta


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La linea è quella che ha kajal, matita, eyeliner, mascara waterproof in diversi colori (io li ho verdi, bluette e oro)


vado a vederli sul sito


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per she devo andare in centro mentre kiko ce l'ho quasi a portata di mano.
> Vedo come sono i neri di kiko prima perchè ne voglio uno nero nero senza riflessi.
> nero cattivo
> 
> ...


ma lo vuoi nero opacissimo o nero satinato? Non lucido: dico satinato, serico. Perché le matite waterproof sono così, almeno quelle che io ho. Luminose come texture, per intenderci. Sia quelle di Seph che quelle di Kiko che ho sono così. Il nero  che ho  è nero assoluto, in ogni caso.
Se ti è così vicino prova da Kiko e vedi (poi ci dici )

Edit: le matite kiko costano molto meno che Seph. Appena controllato


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

fra queste due?
I commenti sono entrambi entusiastici.


http://www.kikocosmetics.com/eshop/...c-precision-eyeliner-and-khol/KM00303008/48/0

http://www.kikocosmetics.com/eshop/it/product/-/productdetail/kajal/KM0030300910000/48/0


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io trovo le matite di Kiko più spente e i pigmenti all'interno più dozzinali di quelle di Sephora, questo ovviamente paragonando fra loro gli eye liner waterproof ottanio in matita. Come prezzi siamo più o meno lì, credo.


Devo ammettere che da she vado poco, è lontana e io sono pigra.
In effetti per gli occhi uso solo l'ombretto nero nero e i due neri kiko che ho sono proprio nerissimi, cosa non facile da trovare.

le matite non le uso quindi non ho un idea precisa.
Se non mi soddisfano quelle di kiko vado da she


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> fra queste due?
> I commenti sono entrambi entusiastici.
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho tipo la seconda.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che da she vado poco, è lontana e io sono pigra.
> In effetti per gli occhi uso solo l'ombretto nero nero e i due neri kiko che ho sono proprio nerissimi, cosa non facile da trovare.
> 
> le matite non le uso quindi non ho un idea precisa.
> Se non mi soddisfano quelle di kiko vado da she



io uso tantissimo le matite, ma come ti dicevo le uso sul range del colore ottanio o blu elettrico etc, dunque posso valutare meglio di quanto possa fare col nero la qualità del pigmento e la luminosità. Gli ombretti Kiko sono belli e anche assoluti e opacissimi, ma fanno ribrezzo per la quantità di petrolati. Poi ce l'ho, eh, ma mi viene un po' male ad usarli spesso. Ma tanto l'ombretto in sé lo uso solo quando voglio stendere qualcuno


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma lo vuoi nero opacissimo o nero satinato? Non lucido: dico satinato, serico. Perché le matite waterproof sono così, almeno quelle che io ho. Luminose come texture, per intenderci. Sia quelle di Seph che quelle di Kiko che ho sono così. Il nero  che ho  è nero assoluto, in ogni caso.
> Se ti è così vicino prova da Kiko e vedi (poi ci dici )
> 
> Edit: le matite kiko costano molto meno che Seph. Appena controllato


vorrei un nero opacissimo.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io uso tantissimo le matite, ma come ti dicevo le uso sul range del colore ottanio o blu elettrico etc, dunque posso valutare meglio di quanto possa fare col nero la qualità del pigmento e la luminosità. Gli ombretti Kiko sono belli e anche assoluti e opacissimi, ma fanno ribrezzo per la quantità di petrolati. Poi ce l'ho, eh, ma mi viene un po' male ad usarli spesso. Ma tanto l'ombretto in sé lo uso solo quando voglio stendere qualcuno


sono già abbastanza intransigente non solo sui petrolati ma su un sacco di cose. da anni compro solo cose in base agli inci e mai per marca, divertendomi a smontare le stronzate che dicono sui prodott quando vogliono venderli.
Rimango li ad ascoltare poi chiedo di leggere l'inci.
E comincio il mostrizzamento.





Però su ombretti, fard e mascara non guardo una cippa.
Purtroppo l'eco bio non mi soddisfa per nulla


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Beauty matita occhi*



Tebe ha detto:


> fra queste due?
> I commenti sono entrambi entusiastici.
> 
> 
> ...


Io ne ho una simile alla seconda...


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono già abbastanza intransigente non solo sui petrolati ma su un sacco di cose. da anni compro solo cose in base agli inci e mai per marca, divertendomi a smontare le stronzate che dicono sui prodott quando vogliono venderli.
> Rimango li ad ascoltare poi chiedo di leggere l'inci.
> E comincio il mostrizzamento.
> 
> ...


idem!  (io faccio pure la spesa guardando SOLO l'inci :mrgreen...ma sei per caso iscritta anche al forum di Lola? :fischio:
Comunque, io vado di polveri minerali libere per correttore, fondo, blush, etc. Mi trovo splendidamente, ci vuole solo un pochino di tempo. Non eco-bio per matite, che si devono vedere e non devono colare. Idem per il mascara. Gli ombretti...li uso raramente, ne ho sia minerali compatti (Neve) che Seph che kiko. Gli ombretti minerali non è detto che scrivano e se lo fanno, non è detto che rimangano deve li hai messi. Quelli Neve fanno entrambe le cose, ma bisogna fare in modo che durino con un primer (glicerolo in acqua! tanto, già te lo fumi...). Applicati col pennello bagnato, poi, vengono splendidamente. Ma ci vuole tempo. Con le schifezze di kiko, 3 secondi e via


----------



## geko (1 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi consigliate una matita nerissima per l'interno dell'occhio?
> Che *non coli. (troppo almeno) *
> Va bene anche un kajal classico.
> Non ho la minima esperienza di matite occhi, non le uso, a parte quella  bianca sotto l'occhio per enfatizzare il mio smokey eyes nero  profondissimo.
> ...


Ciao Tebina.
Volevo chiederti... Come ti sei trovata poi col mio consiglio di tanto tempo fa? 
Intendo quello di usare il lucido per scarpe al posto del mascara  sulle ciglia? Scommetto benissimo... 
Io continuo ad usarlo sui ciuffetti di  peli di entrambi gli alluci con grande soddisfazione. Effetto nero  cattivissimo, lunga durata, tenuta perfetta. 
Idratante, tra l'altro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, rieccomi qui a darti consigli _beauty_. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il genere di risultato che stai cercando, _very strong_ devo dire, lascia stare i kayak e le barche a vela. Io ti consiglio questo:







Semplicemente PERFETTO: non cola, nero intenso, letteramente *indelebile*! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fammi sapere eh.


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem!  (io faccio pure la spesa guardando SOLO l'inci :mrgreen...ma sei per caso iscritta anche al forum di Lola? :fischio:
> Comunque, io vado di polveri minerali libere per correttore, fondo, blush, etc. Mi trovo splendidamente, ci vuole solo un pochino di tempo. Non eco-bio per matite, che si devono vedere e non devono colare. Idem per il mascara. Gli ombretti...li uso raramente, ne ho sia minerali compatti (Neve) che Seph che kiko. Gli ombretti minerali non è detto che scrivano e se lo fanno, non è detto che rimangano deve li hai messi. Quelli Neve fanno entrambe le cose, ma bisogna fare in modo che durino con un primer (glicerolo in acqua! tanto, già te lo fumi...). Applicati col pennello bagnato, poi, vengono splendidamente. Ma ci vuole tempo. Con le schifezze di kiko, 3 secondi e via



Lola?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
e vogliamo parlare del dottor Zago e il suo bio dizionario?

Glicerolo in acqua come primer come se piovesse, soprattutto con l'ombretto nero kiko.
Rimane tutto il giorno quando decido di metterlo tipo tatuaggio in un effetto molto drammatico.
Sul viso quasi nulla, solo un velo di polvere di riso mischiata ad un fard di kiko.

La maggior parte delle cose le compro proprio da kiko.
E sto comprando spesso anche la essence, una marca tedesca che si trova all' oviesse per le bimbo minkia, e devo dire che ha un rimmel a tre euro che sulle mie ciglia non ha paragoni nemmeno con tutti quelli di kiko.


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Ciao Tebina.
> Volevo chiederti... Come ti sei trovata poi col mio consiglio di tanto tempo fa?
> Intendo quello di usare il lucido per scarpe al posto del mascara  sulle ciglia? Scommetto benissimo...
> Io continuo ad usarlo sui ciuffetti di  peli di entrambi gli alluci con grande soddisfazione. Effetto nero  cattivissimo, lunga durata, tenuta perfetta.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma sarai scemo forte....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lola?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> e vogliamo parlare del dottor Zago e il suo bio dizionario?
> 
> ...


Provato il primer mascara volumizzante di kiko? E' sorprendente! Domani corro a comprare essence


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Provato il primer mascara volumizzante di kiko? E' sorprendente! Domani corro a comprare essence


Si, anche quelli da mettere dopo.


che compri da essence?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, anche quelli da mettere dopo.
> 
> 
> che compri da essence?


Il mascara che hai detto tu


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi consigliate una matita nerissima per l'interno dell'occhio?
> Che *non coli. (troppo almeno) *
> Va bene anche un kajal classico.
> Non ho la minima esperienza di matite occhi, non le uso, a parte quella bianca sotto l'occhio per enfatizzare il mio smokey eyes nero profondissimo.
> ...


insomma, vuoi ottenere questo aspetto ...



chi stai broccolando ora? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mascara che hai detto tu


ce ne sono mille.
Quello che fa un effetto drammatico maximo  so chiama love extreme


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ce ne sono mille.
> Quello che fa un effetto drammatico maximo  so chiama love extreme


Dio mio...
La mia mente ha subito partorito una lussuria...

Alla prossima mi faccio dare quella spece di pennello lì e ci gioco sul clitoride...

Dopo l'effetto devastante procurato con uno spazzolino da denti elettrico....

voglio giocare con quell'aggeggio lì....

Caramba Y Carambita!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> insomma, vuoi ottenere questo aspetto ...
> 
> View attachment 6456
> 
> chi stai broccolando ora? :rotfl:



esatto!
Mi sono pure comprata il reggicalze, fai te.
E un corpetto di pizzo. A microtette libere ovviamente.
Una roba un pò dominante in effetti ma c'è anche del panna quindi...
Insomma quasi uguale a questo ma molto più minimal






Chi vuoi che mi broccoli.
manager.
L'ormone latita e con lui ho una speranza di riattivarlo.

Lunedi sferrò l'attacco biancheria intima.
o la va o...metto la guest in naftalina e ci faccio crescere la foresta nera.
Tanto...a parte il gine, chi vuoi che la veda.

minchia il gine.
Poveretto.
E prima rosa mini pony, poi bionda, poi violetta, poi a baffetto di hitler, poi nuda, poi con il tatuaggio...
non ha mai battuto ciglio. Solo con il rosa mini pony l'ho visto avere un attimo di cedimento.


ideona.
Potrei fare le meches alla guest!





salvatemi


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dio mio...
> La mia mente ha subito partorito una lussuria...
> 
> Alla prossima mi faccio dare quella spece di pennello lì e ci gioco sul clitoride...
> ...



ero a ventimiglia, molti anni fa e accompagnai un mio collega a prendere il gel proprio in un sexy shop.
Entrammo e mentre lui decideva cosa prendere io mi incantai davanti ad una vetrinetta illuminata con dentro. dentro un qualcosa che non  riconobbi in mezzo a quei toy.
In svampi. Come Mattia.
Ad un certo punto, un angelico ragazzo biondo e francese, con un sorrisetto che era tutto un programma aprì la vetrinetta, prese l'ordigno e mi fece la spiegazione più erotica che abbia mai sentito.

era un piccolo anello di gomma da mettere sul pipino dove sopra portava una specie di piccola "spazzolina" morbida, proprio come quelle del rimmel li sopra, che nel coito...insomma...avrebbe dovuto far provare i sorci verdi di godimento.






i sorci verdi li ha visti l'angelico francesino, quando decisi di mettere alla prova sul campo la sua competenza.
Quella roba non solo mi ha scorticato il clitoride ma era pure fastidiosa.

e quando uscì quel cazzo di anello vibrante e mattia lo portò a casa...
provammo pure quello.

Ho avuto la patata tremolante per due giorni.




la tua idea è bocciata
:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ero a ventimiglia, molti anni fa e accompagnai un mio collega a prendere il gel proprio in un sexy shop.
> Entrammo e mentre lui decideva cosa prendere io mi incantai davanti ad una vetrinetta illuminata con dentro. dentro un qualcosa che non  riconobbi in mezzo a quei toy.
> In svampi. Come Mattia.
> Ad un certo punto, un angelico ragazzo biondo e francese, con un sorrisetto che era tutto un programma aprì la vetrinetta, prese l'ordigno e mi fece la spiegazione più erotica che abbia mai sentito.
> ...


Ma sai che avevo quei toy?
Il guaio è che li provai con la mia giovin sposa...

E furono guai...
perchè appunto non potevo scappare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ce ne sono mille.
> Quello che fa un effetto drammatico maximo  so chiama love extreme


:up: grazie!


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

*aggiornamento mattita nera*

prima di sconfiggere la mia pigrizia e traslare da kiko a prendere la matita, ho trovato un kajal nei miei rimasugli e ho provato a ricreare l'effetto matita nera ovunque.


jesus...

Mattia è scappato urlando appena mi ha vista.
Il mio occhio tutto nero non sa da fare.
No no.
raccapricciante.

grazie per l'aiuto comunque, continuerò a truccarmi con l'ombretto nero scolpito fino alle sopraccigla


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> prima di sconfiggere la mia pigrizia e traslare da kiko a prendere la matita, ho trovato un kajal nei miei rimasugli e ho provato a ricreare l'effetto matita nera ovunque.
> 
> 
> jesus...
> ...


guarda, io ero incuriosita e ieri prima di struccarmi c'ho provato, su un occhio in nero, sull'altro ottanio, con smokey estremo coordinato. Ecco, tutto tutto l'occhio contornato così pesante è troppo, secondo me. Va bene solo per le pubblicità, dal vivo è da matti. Per altro, avendo io gli occhi decisamente a mandorla sembrava che fossero lunghi 12 cm, ero tutta solo occhi. Mettevo paura pure a me, pensa agli altri 

Struccarsi quella roba con l'ecobio, poi, una follia. Mai più


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> prima di sconfiggere la mia pigrizia e traslare da kiko a prendere la matita, ho trovato un kajal nei miei rimasugli e ho provato a ricreare l'effetto matita nera ovunque.
> 
> 
> jesus...
> ...





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io ero incuriosita e ieri prima di struccarmi c'ho provato, su un occhio in nero, sull'altro ottanio, con smokey estremo coordinato. Ecco, tutto tutto l'occhio contornato così pesante è troppo, secondo me. Va bene solo per le pubblicità, dal vivo è da matti. Per altro, avendo io gli occhi decisamente a mandorla sembrava che fossero lunghi 12 cm, ero tutta solo occhi. Mettevo paura pure a me, pensa agli altri
> 
> Struccarsi quella roba con l'ecobio, poi, una follia. Mai più



OK...esperimento bocciato 

:giudice:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> OK...esperimento bocciato
> 
> :giudice:


ah, per me assolutamente. Poi m'è venuto un ulteriore dubbio amletico: a me capita di fare un trucco drammatico per qualche sera speciale, ma della possibilità di sesso non ci deve essere nemmeno l'ombra. Per ovvi motivi. Come si gestisce un trucco così pesante nella foga dello spastrugnamento? Si rischia di A) decorare a stampo l'amante in modo non dico permanente ma quasi B) ridursi a stadi inguardabili e spaventare il suddetto amante in modo irreversibile... no?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, per me assolutamente. Poi m'è venuto un ulteriore dubbio amletico: a me capita di fare un trucco drammatico per qualche sera speciale, ma della possibilità di sesso non ci deve essere nemmeno l'ombra. Per ovvi motivi. Come si gestisce un trucco così pesante nella foga dello spastrugnamento? Si rischia di A) decorare a stampo l'amante in modo non dico permanente ma quasi B) ridursi a stadi inguardabili e spaventare il suddetto amante in modo irreversibile... no?


concordo!  pensa che roba che esce fuori!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo!  pensa che roba che esce fuori!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>



raccapricciante:unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> raccapricciante:unhappy:


si avvicina il carnevale....


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> raccapricciante:unhappy:


Appunto! Poi mica ti puoi lamentare se non ti chiama più.....

:sorriso4:


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2013)

http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...F90C3F7E2D859A9BFA5CF90C3&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR


si fa come faccio sempre io


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si avvicina il carnevale....


odio il carnevale



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Appunto! Poi mica ti puoi lamentare se non ti chiama più.....
> 
> :sorriso4:


:yes:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


A me farebbe un sesso incredibile eh?:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me farebbe un sesso incredibile eh?:smile:


non avevo dubbi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...F90C3F7E2D859A9BFA5CF90C3&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR
> 
> 
> si fa come faccio sempre io



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

io in effetti mi stresso quando mi afferrano i capelli come fossero liane (gli stacco una mano) o mi arruffano i boccoli...eccheè!


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me farebbe un sesso incredibile eh?:smile:


scusa, Conte, ma io mica ho capito ancora cosa NON ti fa sesso, eh...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi...


Sei una donna molto intuitiva tu...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, Conte, ma io mica ho capito ancora cosa NON ti fa sesso, eh...


Scherzi? 
Una montagna di cose, 
Su certe cose sono di un maniacale che non ti dico...

E basta un niente
che mi si smonti tutto

e non si tira più su....

QUello che mi fa più sesso
senz'ombra di dubbio è la mia fantasia

e in certi casi ho notato che infastidisce parecchio la partner eh?

Perchè si sente come dire
messa dentro la mia sceneggiatura...

Comunque te lo giuro
sono davvero moltissime le cose che mi rovinano l'ormone eh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scherzi?
> 
> QUello che mi fa più sesso
> senz'ombra di dubbio è la mia fantasia
> ...



eh, chissà perché


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, chissà perché


Beh ad alcune piace no?
Il termine lunapork non l'ho inventato io eh?


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io ero incuriosita e ieri prima di struccarmi c'ho provato, su un occhio in nero, sull'altro ottanio, con smokey estremo coordinato. Ecco, tutto tutto l'occhio contornato così pesante è troppo, secondo me. Va bene solo per le pubblicità, dal vivo è da matti. Per altro, avendo io gli occhi decisamente a mandorla sembrava che fossero lunghi 12 cm, ero tutta solo occhi. Mettevo paura pure a me, pensa agli altri
> 
> Struccarsi quella roba con l'ecobio, poi, una follia. Mai più



Anche io ho gli occhi leggermente a mandorla e anche io sembravo tutta occhi.

Bocciatissimo..
ma la cosa strana è che il mio solito trucco occhi nero scolpito panda non è leggero, cioè è più pesante di questo con la matita, eppure sembra che il secondo sia moooolto più accentuato.


Non oso pensare toglierlo con l' eco-bio.

Non ci ho nemmeno provato.


----------



## Tebina (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, per me assolutamente. Poi m'è venuto un ulteriore dubbio amletico: a me capita di fare un trucco drammatico per qualche sera speciale, ma della possibilità di sesso non ci deve essere nemmeno l'ombra. Per ovvi motivi. Come si gestisce un trucco così pesante nella foga dello spastrugnamento? Si rischia di A) decorare a stampo l'amante in modo non dico permanente ma quasi B) ridursi a stadi inguardabili e spaventare il suddetto amante in modo irreversibile... no?



no. A me non è mai successo.
ma se anche fosse...vuol dire che la cosa è stata intensa e dubito fortemente che il lui della questione noti proprio il trucco sbavato...

perchè se lo nota gli tiro un coppolo sulla testa


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> no. A me non è mai successo.
> ma se anche fosse...vuol dire che la cosa è stata intensa e dubito fortemente che il lui della questione noti proprio il trucco sbavato...
> 
> perchè se lo nota gli tiro un coppolo sulla testa


ma se durante lo nota il problema è di altro tipo, ovvio. Ma DOPO, quando torna lucido (sempre che ci veda, eh, se è cieco alzo le mani), vorrei che non avesse di me un'immagine orrida, come dire. Insomma, una robetta che non preveda le righe di nero sulla faccia e l'ombretto, sempre nero, sparso dappertutto.

Già che io sono così 

ed è un attimo ritrovarsi così (quanto odio gli uomini, alle volte) 

ci mancano solo le striature nere in faccia...


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi consigliate una matita nerissima per l'interno dell'occhio?
> Che *non coli. (troppo almeno) *
> Va bene anche un kajal classico.
> Non ho la minima esperienza di matite occhi, non le uso, a parte quella bianca sotto l'occhio per enfatizzare il mio smokey eyes nero profondissimo.
> ...


Che bello quel trucco! Stupendo, io non me li so proprio truccare gli occhi...uff
Non saprei consigliarti tebe, io al massimo uso un kajal che mi ha portato mia cugina dalla Turchia. L'inci è uno schifo, ma l'unica cosa che posso fare è finirlo (mi durerà parecchio perché lo uso pochissimo a prescindere dall'inci). Non posso nemmeno rifilarlo a qualcuno, perché la mia "pattumiera" di profumi, trucchi e bijoux che non uso più è proprio la persona che me lo ha regalato. :unhappy:

Ma perché, visto che sembrate bravissime a truccarvi, non fate un bel corso di trucco per me? Che a me Clio sembra troppo difficile da seguire...


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché, visto che sembrate bravissime a truccarvi, non fate un bel corso di trucco per me? Che a me Clio sembra troppo difficile da seguire...


Passo la palla a Tebe, che credo sia bravissima sul versante "trucco occhi cattivo", io uso poco lo smokey estremo e non mi definirei una cima nel trucco aggressivo, dò il meglio di me sul versante nude :smile:
Ma dai, qual'è il problema che incontri con i video di Clio? Magari è solo che non hai le vagonate di cosmetici che hai lei...
per il resto: provare! Poi ti strucchi e ricominci 
Le ciglia finte le ho messe, tolte e rimesse, tolte e rimesse (e buttate) finche i miei occhi sono diventati fuchsia/viola, ma ora so più o meno cosa fare :singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Passo la palla a Tebe, che credo sia bravissima sul versante "trucco occhi cattivo", io uso poco lo smokey estremo e non mi definirei una cima nel trucco aggressivo, dò il meglio di me sul versante nude :smile:
> Ma dai, qual'è il problema che incontri con i video di Clio? Magari è solo che non hai le vagonate di cosmetici che hai lei...
> per il resto: provare! Poi ti strucchi e ricominci
> Le ciglia finte le ho messe, tolte e rimesse, tolte e rimesse (e buttate) finche i miei occhi sono diventati fuchsia/viola, ma ora so più o meno cosa fare :singleeye:


A me piace anche il nude!!
Il problema di Clio? A parte le vagonate di trucchi, vogliamo parlare dell'attrezzatura? 
Io ho scoperto un mondo...ma da dove sono usciti i blush, il prime (o primer, non ricordo bene), la tintura per labbra, pennellino piatto, a punta e sfumino......ora c'è pure il correttore arancione...
Io sono rimasta al fondotinta e cipria, matite e "pennello" che esce vicino agli ombretti...:rotfl:
Il mio problema invece è che mi tremano gli occhi, non mi riesce una linea come si deve nemmeno a pagarla oro.
Lo smokey non mi riesce proprio, secondo me non ho la forma degli occhi adatta, boh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me piace anche il nude!!
> Il problema di Clio? A parte le vagonate di trucchi, vogliamo parlare dell'attrezzatura?
> Io ho scoperto un mondo...ma da dove sono usciti i blush, il prime (o primer, non ricordo bene), la tintura per labbra, pennellino piatto, a punta e sfumino......ora c'è pure il correttore arancione...
> Io sono rimasta al fondotinta e cipria, matite e "pennello" che esce vicino agli ombretti...:rotfl:
> ...


allora, è come pensavo. L'attrezzatura è tutto. Se Clio, ad esempio, ti dice: ora dare qualche tocco di illuminante all'angolo degli zigomi con il pennello a lingua di gatto e poi sfumare picchiettando con l'anulare (sto inprovvisando), è ovvio che tu debba avere l'illuminante e il pennello a lingua di gatto, no? Gli zigomi e l'anulare ce l'hai .
Io di pennelli ne avrò almeno 15, da quelli enormi a quelli con la punta, e io mi trucco poco e con effetto molto leggero 

Per il nude, di correttori, fondi, illuminanti, blushes, terre d'ombra, ne devi avere di svariate tonalità, se no che sfumi? Se vuoi dare le ombre ad un viso (e certo che lo vuoi ), se non hai sia le luci che le ombre, come fai? 
Se vuoi ti linko un video, è fantastico (ma altissima scuola)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

io giuro che non so come fate. Gli ultimi concerti, visto che erano concerti metal, mi hanno truccato gli occhi e devo ammettere che è una tortura cinese. :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io giuro che non so come fate. Gli ultimi concerti, visto che erano concerti metal, mi hanno truccato gli occhi e devo ammettere che è una tortura cinese. :unhappy:


hm, quale parte de "gli uomini hanno una bassissima soglia di sopportazione" non ti era chiara? Noi ci facciamo la ceretta e portiamo i tacchi, a volte anche alti, questo dovrebbe spiegarti molte cose 

a parte gli scherzi, un trucco ben fatto, con i giusti prodotti, non dovrebbe dare troppo fastidio, se non al limite dopo ore. Certo, se ti hanno truccato col peggio del peggio e in modo pesantissimo solo per fare scena sul palco, allora è normale.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> allora, è come pensavo. L'attrezzatura è tutto. Se Clio, ad esempio, ti dice: ora dare qualche tocco di illuminante all'angolo degli zigomi con il pennello a lingua di gatto e poi sfumare picchiettando con l'anulare (sto inprovvisando), è ovvio che tu debba avere l'illuminante e il pennello a lingua di gatto, no? Gli zigomi e l'anulare ce l'hai .
> Io di pennelli ne avrò almeno 15, da quelli enormi a quelli con la punta, e io mi trucco poco e con effetto molto leggero
> 
> Per il nude, di correttori, fondi, illuminanti, blushes, terre d'ombra, ne devi avere di svariate tonalità, se no che sfumi? Se vuoi dare le ombre ad un viso (e certo che lo vuoi ), se non hai sia le luci che le ombre, come fai?
> Se vuoi ti linko un video, è fantastico (ma altissima scuola)




me lo linki a me????


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> me lo linki a me????


E' in inglese, lei è il top del top delle truccatrici professionali nel mondo. A parte il rossetto (sta replicando su una giovane fanciulla la copertina di Vogue con Kate Moss che lei stessa ha truccato per quella occasione), guarda che meraviglia la base nude. I prodotti sono tanti, ma si possono sostituire con quelli che uno ha (io uso il trucco minerale), ma è il rapporto fra luci e ombre ad essere magistrale

[video=youtube;vKsJv0E7hgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKsJv0E7hgQ[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, quale parte de "gli uomini hanno una bassissima soglia di sopportazione" non ti era chiara? Noi ci facciamo la ceretta e portiamo i tacchi, a volte anche alti, questo dovrebbe spiegarti molte cose
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, un trucco ben fatto, con i giusti prodotti, non dovrebbe dare troppo fastidio, se non al limite dopo ore. Certo, se ti hanno truccato col peggio del peggio e in modo pesantissimo solo per fare scena sul palco, allora è normale.


io ho una soglia di sopportazione del dolore decisamente bassa. in genere non faccio di un erba un fascio. Probabilmente ci sono uomini che l'hanno più alta.

Comunque la tortura è stata farsi truccare. Non portare il trucco. Anzi .... con tutti i "complimenti" che mi hanno fatto le varie femminuccie per gli "occhi-belli" ho seriamente pensato di farlo a tutti i concerti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ho una soglia di sopportazione del dolore decisamente bassa. in genere non faccio di un erba un fascio. Probabilmente ci sono uomini che l'hanno più alta.
> 
> Comunque la tortura è stata farsi truccare. Non portare il trucco. Anzi .... con tutti i "complimenti" che mi hanno fatto le varie femminuccie per gli "occhi-belli" ho seriamente pensato di farlo a tutti i concerti.



guarda, ho un amico (fratellissimo) che mi chiama se si deve mettere il collirio, perché non riesce proprio a mettersi una goccia nell'occhio confused e appena riesco a infilrgliene una a forza comincia a lamentarsi e piangere come una fontana come se lo avessi torturato, vanificando tutto l'effetto del collirio. Ecco. Compatisco la compagna.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, ho un amico (fratellissimo) che mi chiama se si deve mettere il collirio, perché non riesce proprio a mettersi una goccia nell'occhio confused e appena riesco a infilrgliene una a forza comincia a lamentarsi e piangere come una fontana come se lo avessi torturato, vanificando tutto l'effetto del collirio. Ecco. Compatisco la compagna.


:rotfl:

evidentemente c'è qualcuno con una soglia ancora più bassa della mia. Io, il collirio, me lo metto da solo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> evidentemente c'è qualcuno con una soglia ancora più bassa della mia. Io, il collirio, me lo metto da solo.



Fra uno che si sente torturato dal collirio e uno dall'essere truccato...a morte entrambi :wide-grin:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Fra uno che si sente torturato dal collirio e uno dall'essere truccato...a morte entrambi :wide-grin:


apa:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Fra uno che si sente torturato dal collirio e *uno dall'essere truccato*...a morte entrambi :wide-grin:



Essere truccato fa un po' senso pure a me.


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> allora, è come pensavo. L'attrezzatura è tutto. Se Clio, ad esempio, ti dice: ora dare qualche tocco di illuminante all'angolo degli zigomi con il pennello a lingua di gatto e poi sfumare picchiettando con l'anulare (sto inprovvisando), è ovvio che tu debba avere l'illuminante e il pennello a lingua di gatto, no? Gli zigomi e l'anulare ce l'hai .
> Io di pennelli ne avrò almeno 15, da quelli enormi a quelli con la punta, e io mi trucco poco e con effetto molto leggero
> 
> Per il nude, di correttori, fondi, illuminanti, blushes, terre d'ombra, ne devi avere di svariate tonalità, se no che sfumi? Se vuoi dare le ombre ad un viso (e certo che lo vuoi ), se non hai sia le luci che le ombre, come fai?
> Se vuoi ti linko un video, è fantastico (ma altissima scuola)





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, quale parte de "gli uomini hanno una bassissima soglia di sopportazione" non ti era chiara? Noi ci facciamo la ceretta e portiamo i tacchi, a volte anche alti, questo dovrebbe spiegarti molte cose
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, un trucco ben fatto, con i giusti prodotti, non dovrebbe dare troppo fastidio, se non al limite dopo ore. Certo, se ti hanno truccato col peggio del peggio e in modo pesantissimo solo per fare scena sul palco, allora è normale.


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Essere truccato fa un po' senso pure a me.


beh, mica sarai Marilyn Manson, che necessità hai di truccarti? Ma se dovesse capitare, se trovi la cosa dolorosa, che dire...di che sei fatto di così tanto fragile?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, mica sarai Marilyn Manson, che necessità hai di truccarti? Ma se dovesse capitare, se trovi la cosa dolorosa, che dire...di che sei fatto di così tanto fragile?



Mannò, tipo sto periodo di carnevale, ci si truccava in gioventù per andare a far danni da qualche parte. Ma l'ho sempre trovato fastidioso, non doloroso.


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2013)

l'estate scorsa ho provato il trucco "senza" sopracciglia, che fa risaltare un sacco gli occhi e dona un'atmosfera un po' lunare
in pratica d'estate le mie sono già molto chiare, e le ho ricoperte con correttore e cipria
peccato che in Italia non si trovi il correttore di rico the zombie
che deve essere tipo un mix tra rasante, stucco e malta bastarda


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

vorrei sapere cosa ci fate, Occhieeto e JB, in un 3D del genere. 

Se si accorgesse Ultimo o Oscuro di una cosa del genere sareste rovinati.

quasi quasi .....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> vorrei sapere cosa ci fate, Occhieeto e JB, in un 3D del genere.
> 
> Se si accorgesse Ultimo o Oscuro di una cosa del genere sareste rovinati.
> 
> quasi quasi .....


leggere no??? 

Io mi  faccio truccare, ogni tanto, quando suono dal vivo


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> l'estate scorsa ho provato il trucco "senza" sopracciglia, che fa risaltare un sacco gli occhi e dona un'atmosfera un po' lunare
> in pratica d'estate le mie sono già molto chiare, e le ho ricoperte con correttore e cipria
> peccato che in Italia non si trovi il correttore di rico the zombie
> che deve essere tipo un *mix tra rasante, stucco e malta bastarda*



:risata::risata::risata:

se lo faccio io, che chiara non sono, sembrerei una che ha appena fatto la chemio :nuke:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *l'estate scorsa ho provato il trucco "senza" sopracciglia, che fa risaltare un sacco gli occhi e dona un'atmosfera un po' lunare*
> in pratica d'estate le mie sono già molto chiare, e le ho ricoperte con correttore e cipria
> peccato che in Italia non si trovi il correttore di rico the zombie
> che deve essere tipo un mix tra rasante, stucco e malta bastarda


Ma che razza di trucco sarebbe senza sopracciglia?! Bleargh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che razza di trucco sarebbe senza sopracciglia?! Bleargh.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' in inglese, lei è il top del top delle truccatrici professionali nel mondo. A parte il rossetto (sta replicando su una giovane fanciulla la copertina di Vogue con Kate Moss che lei stessa ha truccato per quella occasione), guarda che meraviglia la base nude. I prodotti sono tanti, ma si possono sostituire con quelli che uno ha (io uso il trucco minerale), ma è il rapporto fra luci e ombre ad essere magistrale
> 
> [video=youtube;vKsJv0E7hgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKsJv0E7hgQ[/video]



Senza trucco pare in depressione, col trucco preferisco non pronunciarmi.  scusasse!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ho una soglia di sopportazione del dolore decisamente bassa. in genere non faccio di un erba un fascio. Probabilmente ci sono uomini che l'hanno più alta.
> 
> Comunque la tortura è stata farsi truccare. Non portare il trucco. Anzi .... con tutti i "complimenti" che mi hanno fatto le varie femminuccie per gli "occhi-belli" ho seriamente pensato di farlo a tutti i concerti.



Non dite che sto "svaccando" un Treddì! eh!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza trucco pare in depressione, col trucco preferisco non pronunciarmi.  scusasse!


ah, non è un problema


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Essere truccato fa un po' senso pure a me.



Tu la ciolla la depili tutta o poco?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6520View attachment 6521


a me non piace molto...
io di solito le scurisco..perchè sono chiare...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6520View attachment 6521


Bleargh.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, non è un problema


Ma se guardi bene le foto che hai postato, nonostante io sia qua ad importunare  ho detto una verità. cosa si evince da una foto che, prima si appare delle depresse e dopo..... ? Cioè è vero che la pubblicità va fatta ma in questi termini è come dire, ma siete fessi e manco vi accorgete che vi prendiamo per il culo.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza trucco pare in depressione, col trucco preferisco non pronunciarmi.  scusasse!



a me invece senza piace...molto...
è bella.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me invece senza piace...molto...
> è bella.



Lo è infatti, ma sembra davvero depressa dallo sguardo, e sono serio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma se guardi bene le foto che hai postato, nonostante io sia qua ad importunare  ho detto una verità. cosa si evince da una foto che, prima si appare delle depresse e dopo..... ? Cioè è vero che la pubblicità va fatta ma in questi termini è come dire, ma siete fessi e manco vi accorgete che vi prendiamo per il culo.


ma pare depressa a te! E poi, mica una si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini eh. Io mi faccio i peli anche quando non esco con nessuno, ad esempio. E mi trucco anche quando NON voglio che mi si rompano le scatole. Che noia 'sti uomini che pensano sempre di essere i destinatari dei gesti femminili...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me non piace molto...
> io di solito le scurisco..perchè sono chiare...



Non piacciono nemmeno a me...


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me invece senza piace...molto...
> è bella.


approvo. E' bellissima.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> vorrei sapere cosa ci fate, Occhieeto e JB, in un 3D del genere.
> 
> Se si accorgesse Ultimo o Oscuro di una cosa del genere sareste rovinati.
> 
> quasi quasi .....


Mi accorsi, sallo! non per nulla aprirei un Treddì sulla depilazione o no della ciolla.

Tu che ne pensi ?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma pare depressa a te! E poi, mica una si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini eh. Io mi faccio i peli anche quando non esco con nessuno, ad esempio. E mi trucco anche quando NON voglio che mi si rompano le scatole. Che noia 'sti uomini che pensano sempre di essere i destinatari dei gesti femminili...


io lo faccio per passione...
pensa un pò...


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io lo faccio per passione...
> pensa un pò...


d'accordissimo. E aggiungo: per piacere a ME, il resto è solo un di più


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io lo faccio per passione...
> pensa un pò...





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordissimo. E aggiungo: per piacere a ME, il resto è solo un di più


Esattamente! 


e poi mi trucco in base all'umore


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma pare depressa a te! E poi, mica una si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini eh. Io mi faccio i peli anche quando non esco con nessuno, ad esempio. E mi trucco anche quando NON voglio che mi si rompano le scatole. Che noia 'sti uomini che pensano sempre di essere i destinatari dei gesti femminili...


Où e certo che pare depressa a me, lapalissiano eh.

Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! magari sarebbe meglio solo per un uomo eh!  altrimenti le corna imperano. 


Bimbuzza mia.... sei bella quando ti arrabbi, e sei bella quando dai dimostrazione che senza uomini non riesci a stare. :bacio:


Sai quando noi davanti a voi :scoreggia: è solo per esternarci, mica per farvi capire che un buco lo avete pure voi.neye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6520View attachment 6521



:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Esattamente!
> 
> 
> e poi mi trucco in base all'umore


e anche in base al colore della stagione. Tipo, d'inverno, il mio splendido incarnato vira sul verde. Tanto, vira. Ci curva proprio. E a me, come ben sai, il rettil-style non piace


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Esattamente!
> 
> 
> e poi mi trucco in base all'umore


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordissimo. E aggiungo: per piacere a ME, il resto è solo un di più


sin dalle scuole medie ho sempre truccato le mie amiche..mi piace trasformarle..

per me sono fondamentali i pennelli...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e anche in base al colore della stagione. Tipo, d'inverno, il mio splendido incarnato vira sul verde. Tanto, vira. Ci cirva proprio. E a me, come ben sai, il rettil-style non piace


o al colore dell'abbigliamento!


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


stupido :risata:


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bleargh.



:unhappy:

e sono anche uscita!
di sera...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> e sono anche uscita!
> *di sera...*


Giusto perchè ti si vedeva poco.


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto perchè ti si vedeva poco.



esatto


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Où e certo che pare depressa a me, lapalissiano eh.
> 
> Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! *magari sarebbe meglio solo per un uomo* eh!  altrimenti le corna imperano.


mamma mia che ansia che c'hai...  :scared:

io non mi truccherò mai per un solo uomo, sai che noia. Io mi trucco e basta 
Poi, certo, se un uomo lo voglio proprio sedurre, farò delle cose in più, ma non è e non diventerà una regola generale

ah, Ultimo, io non mi arrabbio facilmente. Tu sbagli troppo spesso anche in questo


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi accorsi, sallo! non per nulla aprirei un Treddì sulla depilazione o no della ciolla.
> 
> Tu che ne pensi ?



mi pare che se ne sia già parlato, ma se l'argomento ti piace, *fallo.
*


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sin dalle scuole medie ho sempre truccato le mie amiche..mi piace trasformarle..
> 
> per me sono fondamentali i pennelli...


s
empre sti doppi sensi. e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mamma mia che ansia che c'hai...  :scared:
> 
> io non mi truccherò mai per un solo uomo, sai che noia. Io mi trucco e basta
> Poi, certo, se un uomo lo voglio proprio sedurre, farò delle cose in più, ma non è e non diventerà una regola generale
> ...






Oddio.. a me i sali...:mexican:


Deciditi


Idem per gli uomini.  Ma il maschilismo che abbiamo ci porta a godere in entrambi i casi. :festa::festa:

Si si si Bimbuzza. Lo noto e ne prendo atto, dalle tue risposte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> s
> empre sti doppi sensi. e basta.


eh, Lui. Ebbasta (cit.)


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi pare che se ne sia già parlato, ma se l'argomento ti piace, *fallo.
> *



Bene. Io si! la depilo, non tutta, un po.

Così sembra più lunga no?

Oscuro avrà certi peli!!

E tu compà ?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, Lui. Ebbasta (cit.)


e minchia si..


vediamo se lo legge anche qui il doppio senso.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene. Io si! la depilo, non tutta, un po.
> 
> Così sembra più lunga no?
> 
> ...



tu dici che fa la permanente???


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si si Bimbuzza. Lo noto e ne prendo atto, dalle tue risposte.


ma infatti si vede benissimo, dalla quasi totalità dei tuoi interventi recenti, quanto ci azzecchi. Ma proprio tanto tanto. Quasi sempre, eh. Deve essere perfino divertente stare nella tua testa, un guazzabuglio infinito, luogo di combinazioni casuali :sorriso4:


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e minchia si..
> 
> 
> vediamo se lo legge anche qui il doppio senso.


non qui non c'è doppio senso, uno solo.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu dici che fa la permanente???



auahuahahhahahahaahahahaaahahahahaha 

Vediamo che risponde.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non qui non c'è doppio senso, uno solo.



peccato...


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene. Io si! la depilo, non tutta, un po.
> 
> Così sembra più lunga no?
> 
> ...


quasi glabro. Ma qua parlano di matita, non di peli. apri un tredi a parte, sennò s'incazzano.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> apri un tredi a parte, sennò s'incazzano.


pòesse.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti si vede benissimo, dalla quasi totalità dei tuoi interventi recenti, quanto ci azzecchi. Ma proprio tanto tanto. Quasi sempre, eh. Deve essere perfino divertente stare nella tua testa, un guazzabuglio infinito, luogo di combinazioni casuali :sorriso4:



 Ora capisco! si! ora capisco! penso l'esatta cosa, invertendola. Ecco il perchè di quanto ti voglio bene. e sono serio. 

Solo che c'è una piccola differenza. Io sono vecchio le mie risposte le ho trovate tutte, tu bimbuzza stai percorrendo una strada che non promette nulla di buono. 

Svegliati, viviti la vita senza troppi complessi, la vita è fatta di cose semplici. Non cercarle pericolosamente.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> quasi glabro. Ma qua parlano di matita, non di peli. apri un tredi a parte, sennò s'incazzano.



Poessè si

Chissenefrega. Gioco alla par condicio io. :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora capisco! si! ora capisco! penso l'esatta cosa, invertendola. Ecco il perchè di quanto ti voglio bene. e sono serio.
> 
> Solo che c'è una piccola differenza. Io sono vecchio le mie risposte le ho trovate tutte, tu bimbuzza stai percorrendo una strada che non promette nulla di buono.
> 
> Svegliati, viviti la vita senza troppi complessi, la vita è fatta di cose semplici. Non cercarle pericolosamente.








:risata::risata::risata: il tuo pregio è che sei esilarante, anche quando pensi di aver qualcosa di interessante da dire 
Grazie per la risata che mi hai fatto fare


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6523
> 
> 
> View attachment 6522
> ...



Prego.

Ma stavolta non volevo farti sorridere ero serio. 

Sai quando nella coppia alcune volte avviene un tradimento? e quando alla fine questi due arrivano alla conclusione che, quello che una volta si cercava di esternare poteva essere meglio compreso prima del tradimento. Ecco bimbuzza comincia a leggere per recepire oltre che ascoltare.

Minchia, non voglio in alcun modo farti scantare mettendomi come tuo marito! sia chiaro eh!

Domanda a lui il significato di scantare. 

Ciao ciao.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prego.
> 
> Ma stavolta non volevo farti sorridere ero serio.
> 
> ...


quando avverti dall'altro lato qualcuno che te la vuole dare e avverti dentro di te il desiderio di dargliela.
e vivi l'estasi con la convinzione che chi stà di traverso non venga mai a saperlo...


e basta....


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quando avverti dall'altro lato qualcuno che te la vuole dare e avverti dentro di te il desiderio di dargliela.
> e vivi l'estasi con la convinzione che chi stà di traverso non venga mai a saperlo...
> 
> 
> e basta....


:risata:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prego.
> 
> Ma stavolta non volevo farti sorridere ero serio.
> 
> ...


Basta leggere Camilleri. Mi spieghi cosa c'entra in una discussione sui trucchi intervenire per dire che bisogna saper recepire (dal compagno) invitando a capire te (che stai parlando di altro e non si capisce cosa c'entri qui). Non sei il compagno di nessuna di noi e non c'è l'obbligo di fare uno sforzo di comprensione. Io son da poco qui ma ho visto che tu questo sforzo non lo fai spesso, soprattutto nei confronti di AB e ho già scritto che non capisco perché. Questo post non richiede obbligatoriamente risposta, ma se desiderassi darla sappi che non avevo intenzione di innescare polemiche come è successo altrove per una parola e mi accontenterei di una risposta a cui non ribatterò, non per maleducazione, ma perché ritengo sufficiente un post per chiarirsi e, se non ci si riesce, amen. Tanto non ci dobbiamo fidanzare.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

*BRUNETTA*

ti sei tirata la zappa sui piedi.   :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta leggere Camilleri. Mi spieghi cosa c'entra in una discussione sui trucchi intervenire per dire che bisogna saper recepire (dal compagno) invitando a capire te (che stai parlando di altro e non si capisce cosa c'entri qui). Non sei il compagno di nessuna di noi e non c'è l'obbligo di fare uno sforzo di comprensione. Io son da poco qui ma ho visto che tu questo sforzo non lo fai spesso, soprattutto nei confronti di AB e ho già scritto che non capisco perché. Questo post non richiede obbligatoriamente risposta, ma se desiderassi darla sappi che non avevo intenzione di innescare polemiche come è successo altrove per una parola e mi accontenterei di una risposta a cui non ribatterò, non per maleducazione, ma perché ritengo sufficiente un post per chiarirsi e, se non ci si riesce, amen. Tanto non ci dobbiamo fidanzare.


Ciao Brunetta. E' che è così: non mi sopporta per una serie di ragioni che in parte riconosce e in parte no, dunque si inzecca ovunque (cit.), tanto per ribadire la cosa. Ma il problema non è mica questo, ma la sua pertinenza e comprensione. Capisce pochissimo ciò che dico e risponde a caso. Poi, come dice JB e non solo, capisce pochino anche le sue stesse risposte, dunque, come gira la giostra, potrebbe pure 3 secondi dopo affermare l'esatto contrario o una cosa che non c'azzecca per niente. Non conscio di questo, però, crede fermamente di avere qualcosa da dire e da insegnare, grazie alla sua veneranda età e il suo illuminante modo di intendere la vita (fra una frase casuale e l'altra, ci sono anche delle belle perle che nemmeno mi' nonno avrebbe pronunciato). Più o meno è così, spesso è divertente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [...] tuo marito! sia chiaro eh!
> 
> Domanda a lui [...]


Dimenticavo: io sono fortemente, assolutamente, fermamente, totalmente contraria al matrimonio. Dunque, non ho avuto ne ho ne avrò marito. Mi preme rettificare.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta leggere Camilleri. Mi spieghi cosa c'entra in una discussione sui trucchi intervenire per dire che bisogna saper recepire (dal compagno) invitando a capire te (che stai parlando di altro e non si capisce cosa c'entri qui). Non sei il compagno di nessuna di noi e non c'è l'obbligo di fare uno sforzo di comprensione. Io son da poco qui ma ho visto che tu questo sforzo non lo fai spesso, soprattutto nei confronti di AB e ho già scritto che non capisco perché. Questo post non richiede obbligatoriamente risposta, ma se desiderassi darla sappi che non avevo intenzione di innescare polemiche come è successo altrove per una parola e mi accontenterei di una risposta a cui non ribatterò, non per maleducazione, ma perché ritengo sufficiente un post per chiarirsi e, se non ci si riesce, amen. Tanto non ci dobbiamo fidanzare.


Non dite che sto "svaccando" un Treddì! eh! 

Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! non per nulla aprirei un Treddì sulla depilazione o no della ciolla. nonostante io sia qua ad importunare ho detto una verità. Ma il maschilismo che abbiamo ci porta a godere in entrambi i casi. Solo che c'è una piccola differenza. Io sono vecchio le mie risposte le ho trovate tutte, tu bimbuzza stai percorrendo una strada che non promette nulla di buono. 

viviti la vita senza troppi complessi


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: io sono fortemente, assolutamente, fermamente, totalmente contraria al matrimonio. Dunque, non ho avuto ne ho ne avrò marito. Mi preme rettificare.




Per quali ragioni?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dite che sto "svaccando" un Treddì! eh!
> 
> Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! non per nulla aprirei un Treddì sulla depilazione o no della ciolla. nonostante io sia qua ad importunare ho detto una verità. Ma il maschilismo che abbiamo ci porta a godere in entrambi i casi. Solo che c'è una piccola differenza. Io sono vecchio le mie risposte le ho trovate tutte, tu bimbuzza stai percorrendo una strada che non promette nulla di buono.
> 
> viviti la vita senza troppi complessi



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

hai saltato la parte che ci si trucca per un uomo solo, altrimenti sai che corna.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dite che sto "svaccando" un Treddì! eh!
> 
> Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! non per nulla aprirei un Treddì sulla depilazione o no della ciolla. nonostante io sia qua ad importunare ho detto una verità. Ma il maschilismo che abbiamo ci porta a godere in entrambi i casi. Solo che c'è una piccola differenza. Io sono vecchio le mie risposte le ho trovate tutte, tu bimbuzza stai percorrendo una strada che non promette nulla di buono.
> 
> viviti la vita senza troppi complessi


Credo che tu abbia sbagliato a quotare. Gli uomini depilati mi ripugnano.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia sbagliato a quotare. Gli uomini depilati mi ripugnano.




:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia sbagliato a quotare. Gli uomini depilati mi ripugnano.


Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! magari sarebbe meglio solo per un uomo eh! :mrgreen: altrimenti le corna imperano. 
Sai quando noi davanti a voi :scoreggia: è solo per esternarci, mica per farvi capire che un buco lo avete pure voi.


----------



## Annuccia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia sbagliato a quotare. Gli uomini depilati mi ripugnano.


a me quelli pelosi....


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! magari sarebbe meglio solo per un uomo eh! :mrgreen: altrimenti le corna imperano.
> Sai quando noi davanti a voi :scoreggia: è solo per esternarci, mica per farvi capire che un buco lo avete pure voi.


però, Joey, a te non ha dato della sadomasa. Esso' soddisfazioni


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> però, Joey, a te non ha dato della sadomasa. Esso' soddisfazioni


I piatti che invento probabilmente sono conosciuti, ma sono per me inventati, visto che non sono ne uno chef e nemmeno conoscevo ne conosco la modalità per prepararli. "Di solito se non sbaglio è conosciuto il menù salsiccia e funghi." 

Ho mangiato il tutto bollendo della pasta fresca, "pappardelle all'uovo".


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I piatti che invento probabilmente sono conosciuti, ma sono per me inventati, visto che non sono ne uno chef e nemmeno conoscevo ne conosco la modalità per prepararli. "Di solito se non sbaglio è conosciuto il menù salsiccia e funghi."



:risata::risata::risata: basta, ti prego basta


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: basta, ti prego basta



"Di solito se non sbaglio è conosciuto il menù salsiccia e funghi."


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! magari sarebbe meglio solo per un uomo eh! :mrgreen: altrimenti le corna imperano.
> Sai quando noi davanti a voi :scoreggia: è solo per esternarci, mica per farvi capire che un buco lo avete pure voi.


Non avevo capito. Ora sì. Però provochi!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevo capito. Ora sì. Però provochi!


nonostante io sia qua ad importunare ho detto una verità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> nonostante io sia qua ad importunare ho detto una verità.




basta, basta, sto piangendo


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! magari sarebbe meglio solo per un uomo eh! :mrgreen: altrimenti le corna imperano.
> Sai quando noi davanti a voi :scoreggia: è solo per esternarci, mica per farvi capire che un buco lo avete pure voi.




Cattivo!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quando avverti dall'altro lato qualcuno che te la vuole dare e avverti dentro di te il desiderio di dargliela.
> e vivi l'estasi con la convinzione che chi stà di traverso non venga mai a saperlo...
> 
> 
> e basta....


 
We we we  e tu con sta sparata mica me la racconti giusta eh! 

E brava Annuccia! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta leggere Camilleri. Mi spieghi cosa c'entra in una discussione sui trucchi intervenire per dire che bisogna saper recepire (dal compagno) invitando a capire te (che stai parlando di altro e non si capisce cosa c'entri qui). Non sei il compagno di nessuna di noi e non c'è l'obbligo di fare uno sforzo di comprensione. Io son da poco qui ma ho visto che tu questo sforzo non lo fai spesso, soprattutto nei confronti di AB e ho già scritto che non capisco perché. Questo post non richiede obbligatoriamente risposta, ma se desiderassi darla sappi che non avevo intenzione di innescare polemiche come è successo altrove per una parola e mi accontenterei di una risposta a cui non ribatterò, non per maleducazione, ma perché ritengo sufficiente un post per chiarirsi e, se non ci si riesce, amen. Tanto non ci dobbiamo fidanzare.



Ricordi la battutaccia che ti feci quando scrissi di un kg di cazzi tuoi? Ecco in quel caso ti spiegai qualcosa, prima di fare la battuta..

Dopo alla tua risposta sul kg etc ti dissi era una battutaccia, mentivo, vero è che era una battutaccia, ma è anche vero che, dietro ogni mia apparente scritta dietro c'è qualcosa, e quel qualcosa tu non lo conosci, e si riferisce sempre a situazioni che accadono nel forum.
Questa è la seconda volta che cerco di spiegartelo bonariamente, la seconda volta che cerco di farti capire che io non sono uno stronzo per come appaio ( qualcuno dirà, di più) , ma se mi comporto in questa maniera qualche motivo c'è. Ora spero tu abbia capito. lo spero sul serio.


----------



## Lui (8 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me quelli pelosi....



BUONGUSTAIA.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: io sono fortemente, assolutamente, fermamente, totalmente contraria al matrimonio. Dunque, non ho avuto ne ho ne avrò marito. Mi preme rettificare.



C'è soltanto una cosa sicura nella vita, ed è la morte.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordi la battutaccia che ti feci quando scrissi di un kg di cazzi tuoi? Ecco in quel caso ti spiegai qualcosa, prima di fare la battuta..
> 
> Dopo alla tua risposta sul kg etc ti dissi era una battutaccia, mentivo, vero è che era una battutaccia, ma è anche vero che, dietro ogni mia apparente scritta *dietro c'è qualcosa, e quel qualcosa tu non lo conosci*, e si riferisce sempre a situazioni che accadono nel forum.
> Questa è la seconda volta che cerco di spiegartelo bonariamente, la seconda volta che cerco di farti capire che io non sono uno stronzo per come appaio ( qualcuno dirà, di più) , ma se mi comporto in questa maniera qualche motivo c'è. Ora spero tu abbia capito. lo spero sul serio.


I casi sono 2 o sono cose di cui puoi parlare e allora non alludere e spiega. Oppure sono cose private e allora non alludere. Ti ringrazio della risposta, anche se non esaustiva e non insisto oltre.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è soltanto una cosa sicura nella vita, ed è la morte.


hm, anche i cromosomi, il colore degli occhi e quello naturale dei capelli, alcune scoperte scientifiche e varie altre amenità, alcune critiche fondamentali. Poi, certo, se fosse l'unica possibilità di avere la carta verde, potrei ripensarci, in effetti :risata:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta. E' che è così: non mi sopporta per una serie di ragioni che in parte riconosce e in parte no, dunque si inzecca ovunque (cit.), tanto per ribadire la cosa. Ma il problema non è mica questo, ma la sua pertinenza e comprensione. Capisce pochissimo ciò che dico e risponde a caso. Poi, come dice JB e non solo, capisce pochino anche le sue stesse risposte, dunque, come gira la giostra, potrebbe pure 3 secondi dopo affermare l'esatto contrario o una cosa che non c'azzecca per niente. Non conscio di questo, però, crede fermamente di avere qualcosa da dire e da insegnare, grazie alla sua veneranda età e il suo illuminante modo di intendere la vita (fra una frase casuale e l'altra, ci sono anche delle belle perle che nemmeno mi' nonno avrebbe pronunciato). Più o meno è così, spesso è divertente.



Bugiarda! doppiamente bugiarda.

Perchè? perchè ben due volte ho cercato in chiaro di alzare una bandierina bianca, hai fatto la tua scelta rispondendomi. E pure ieri quando mi hai nominato assieme a Tebe nel 3D di oscuro dove io ancora non avervo scritto, hai trovato la maniera non solo per nominarmi ma anche per sfottermi. Quindi sei una bugiarda, una bimbuzza bugiarda. 

Ora Brunetta ha uno spunto per capire il mio atteggiamento, io ho cercato di evitarti, sorridendo piacevolmente a volte a delle tue battute, e sono stato anche ripreso da oscuro per questo, oscuro mi scrisse Clà ma che ci ridi, non conosci il tipetto? risposi ad oscuro ma perchè? se scrive delle battute carine non è giusto partecipare e sorridere?   ....... oscuro aveva ragione mi sa.

Brava la bimbuzza mia, meriteresti una sculacciata. 

Per tutto il resto mi dispiace ma non ho letto mi scoccia, rosica meno però.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I casi sono 2 o sono cose di cui puoi parlare e allora non alludere e spiega. Oppure sono cose private e allora non alludere. Ti ringrazio della risposta, anche se non esaustiva e non insisto oltre.


Non c'è nulla di privato, semplicemente ho provato ad andare non dico d'accordo con AB, ma lei nonostante ripeto per ben due volte ha palesemente scritto NO, ha anche continuato in 3D dove nemmeno avevo partecipato a sfottermi.

Quindi Brunetta questi sono dei piccoli esempi, ma c'è altro.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, anche i cromosomi, il colore degli occhi e quello naturale dei capelli, alcune scoperte scientifiche e varie altre amenità, alcune critiche fondamentali. Poi, certo, se fosse l'unica possibilità di avere la carta verde, potrei ripensarci, in effetti :risata:



Tutto è relativo ai tempi, solo la morte è sicura, bimbetta.

Cerca di evitare di fare la saputella, lo sappiamo che sei molto ma molto acccccculturata, molto.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dite che sto "svaccando" un Treddì! eh!
> 
> Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! non per nulla aprirei un Treddì sulla depilazione o no della ciolla. nonostante io sia qua ad importunare ho detto una verità. Ma il maschilismo che abbiamo ci porta a godere in entrambi i casi. Solo che c'è una piccola differenza. Io sono vecchio le mie risposte le ho trovate tutte, tu bimbuzza stai percorrendo una strada che non promette nulla di buono.
> 
> viviti la vita senza troppi complessi


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si certo mica ci si trucca necessariamente per gli uomini! magari sarebbe meglio solo per un uomo eh! :mrgreen: altrimenti le corna imperano.
> Sai quando noi davanti a voi :scoreggia: è solo per esternarci, mica per farvi capire che un buco lo avete pure voi.



 allora servo a qualcosa io!!

Muto e non rispondere!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bugiarda! doppiamente bugiarda.
> 
> Perchè? perchè ben due volte ho cercato in chiaro di alzare una bandierina bianca, hai fatto la tua scelta rispondendomi. E pure ieri quando mi hai nominato assieme a Tebe nel 3D di oscuro dove io ancora non avervo scritto, hai trovato la maniera non solo per nominarmi ma anche per sfottermi. Quindi sei una bugiarda, una bimbuzza bugiarda.
> 
> ...


yes.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I piatti che invento probabilmente sono conosciuti, ma sono per me inventati, visto che non sono ne uno chef e nemmeno conoscevo ne conosco la modalità per prepararli. "Di solito se non sbaglio è conosciuto il menù salsiccia e funghi."
> 
> Ho mangiato il tutto bollendo della pasta fresca, "pappardelle all'uovo".



Oh Gioacchino, e meno male che non mi leggevi eh! eh? Ou...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, anche i cromosomi, il colore degli occhi e quello naturale dei capelli, alcune scoperte scientifiche e varie altre amenità, alcune critiche fondamentali. Poi, certo, se fosse l'unica possibilità di avere la carta verde, potrei ripensarci, in effetti :risata:


 C'è stato un periodo in cui pensavo che non avrei mai voluto figli. Poi ho cambiato idea e ne sono molto contenta. A volte mi domando anch'io perché ci si sposi e me lo domandavo anche mentre mi sposavo :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto è relativo ai tempi, solo la morte è sicura, bimbetta.
> 
> Cerca di evitare di fare la saputella, lo sappiamo che sei molto ma molto acccccculturata, molto.


ah, giusto, le lezioni le dai tu. 'Annamo bene


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Brunetta*

Guarda cosa mi ha risposto AB, questo perchè sa che l'ho sputtanata con la verità, Gioacchino copia eh. 







 Originariamente Scritto da *Ultimo* 
Bugiarda! doppiamente bugiarda.

Perchè? perchè ben due volte ho cercato in chiaro di alzare una bandierina bianca, hai fatto la tua scelta rispondendomi. E pure ieri quando mi hai nominato assieme a Tebe nel 3D di oscuro dove io ancora non avervo scritto, hai trovato la maniera non solo per nominarmi ma anche per sfottermi. Quindi sei una bugiarda, una bimbuzza bugiarda. 

Ora Brunetta ha uno spunto per capire il mio atteggiamento, io ho cercato di evitarti, sorridendo piacevolmente a volte a delle tue battute, e sono stato anche ripreso da oscuro per questo, oscuro mi scrisse Clà ma che ci ridi, non conosci il tipetto? risposi ad oscuro ma perchè? se scrive delle battute carine non è giusto partecipare e sorridere? ....... oscuro aveva ragione mi sa.

Brava la bimbuzza mia, meriteresti una sculacciata. 

Per tutto il resto mi dispiace ma non ho letto mi scoccia, rosica meno però.



yes.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, giusto, le lezioni le dai tu. 'Annamo bene


Perchè pensi di essere più brava?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Brunetta*

Ora leggi questa, si evince che AB si sente una professoressa, mica però ha risposto alla mia domanda, ha soltanto offeso, questo perchè sa che non poteva rispondere alla mia, e dire che se ci pensava un po la risposta c'era. 

[h=2]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/h]





 Originariamente Scritto da *Ultimo* 
Tutto è relativo ai tempi, solo la morte è sicura, bimbetta.

Cerca di evitare di fare la saputella, lo sappiamo che sei molto ma molto acccccculturata, molto.



ah, giusto, le lezioni le dai tu. 'Annamo bene :mrgreen:​


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> yes.











non ti metto questa  perché altrimenti la rileggi come due che si picchiano. Singolare caso che ha problemi anche con i disegnini


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è stato un periodo in cui pensavo che non avrei mai voluto figli. Poi ho cambiato idea e ne sono molto contenta. A volte mi domando anch'io perché ci si sposi e me lo domandavo anche mentre mi sposavo :rotfl:


Perchè senza matrimonio non si possono fare figli?? 

:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ti metto questa View attachment 6530 perché altrimenti la rileggi come due che si picchiano. Singolare caso che ha problemi anche con i disegnini


In questo caso non ti scrivo la tiritera che già conosci.   Comunque io sono un maschio tu una femmina, quindi chi ti da le carezze, sono io.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In questo caso non ti scrivo la tiritera che già conosci.  *Comunque io sono un maschio tu una femmina, quindi chi ti da le carezze, sono io*.


potrei avere un disegnino??


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> potrei avere un disegnino??


Porco!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè senza matrimonio non si possono fare figli??
> 
> :rotfl:


Ovviamente sì. Raccontavo solo di come ho cambiato idea su una cosa fondamentale come la maternità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora leggi questa, si evince che AB si sente una professoressa, mica però ha risposto alla mia domanda, ha soltanto offeso, questo perchè sa che non poteva rispondere alla mia, e dire che se ci pensava un po la risposta c'era.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


cioè, tu mi hai detto: bimbetta, saputella, acculturata e io ho offeso dicendoti che fai lezioni? Io voglio, davvero, il nome del tuo pusher. davvero :risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè pensi di essere più brava?


no, più brava di te ci vuole la neuro, non ce la posso fare


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cioè, tu mi hai detto: bimbetta, saputella, acculturata e io ho offeso dicendoti che fai lezioni? Io voglio, davvero, il nome del tuo pusher. davvero :risata:



ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzz

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz


ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz ( cit Minerva)


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, più brava di te ci vuole la neuro, non ce la posso fare



Pensa un po te...... 


ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz ( cit Minerva)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente sì. Raccontavo solo di come ho cambiato idea su una cosa fondamentale come la maternità.


era ironico  Io sono padre e assolutamente contro il matrimonio. 40 anni e mai stato sposato.


Ultimo ha detto:


> Porco!:rotfl:


forse c'era un doppio senso ??


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> era ironico  Io sono padre e assolutamente contro il matrimonio. 40 anni e mai stato sposato.
> 
> 
> forse c'era un doppio senso ??



Certo che c'era, altrimenti mica mi sarei permesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

*la discussione è molto interessante...*

ma volevo chiedervi se avete visto passere Ricky, il mio scoiattolo:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma volevo chiedervi se avete visto passere Ricky, il mio scoiattolo:
> View attachment 6531



Se non cliccavo nell'immagine era meglio.


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> allora, è come pensavo. L'attrezzatura è tutto. Se Clio, ad esempio, ti dice: ora dare qualche tocco di illuminante all'angolo degli zigomi con il pennello a lingua di gatto e poi sfumare picchiettando con l'anulare (sto inprovvisando), è ovvio che tu debba avere l'illuminante e il pennello a lingua di gatto, no? Gli zigomi e l'anulare ce l'hai .
> Io di pennelli ne avrò almeno 15, da quelli enormi a quelli con la punta, e io mi trucco poco e con effetto molto leggero
> 
> Per il nude, di correttori, fondi, illuminanti, blushes, terre d'ombra, ne devi avere di svariate tonalità, se no che sfumi? Se vuoi dare le ombre ad un viso (e certo che lo vuoi ), se non hai sia le luci che le ombre, come fai?
> Se vuoi ti linko un video, è fantastico (ma altissima scuola)


15???
No, al massimo arrivo a 5 pennelli...e non so nemmeno come si chiamano!
Terre non ne uso, ho la pelle molto chiara...si vedrebbe subito che ho un chilo di trucco, soprattutto se metto scollature. Pensa che per il matrimonio di mia cugina mi ha truccato una professionista. Trucco bellissimo, sfumature ok...quando poi mi sono vestita, la scollatura ampia ha messo in risalto l'eccessiva differenza tra il petto e il viso, che a quel punto sembrava mi fossi fatta una lampada. :condom:
Fortuna che avevo una crema colorata....:unhappy:
Sicuramente devo esercitarmi di più, ma non è che speri in grandi miglioramenti.


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' in inglese, lei è il top del top delle truccatrici professionali nel mondo. A parte il rossetto (sta replicando su una giovane fanciulla la copertina di Vogue con Kate Moss che lei stessa ha truccato per quella occasione), guarda che meraviglia la base nude. I prodotti sono tanti, ma si possono sostituire con quelli che uno ha (io uso il trucco minerale), ma è il rapporto fra luci e ombre ad essere magistrale
> 
> [video=youtube;vKsJv0E7hgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKsJv0E7hgQ[/video]


 Seeeeeeeeeee, passi il rossetto, l'avessi fatto io sulle guance mi veniva una cosa tipo patacca colorata sulle guance.
Sono sicura che a me non si sarebbe steso come si stendeva lei! Ogni volta rimane sempre da una sola parte e non si stende mai, quasi come se s'attaccasse alla prima parte di pelle che tocca. 

Come trucco nude io intendevo questo però:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> 15???
> No, al massimo arrivo a 5 pennelli...e non so nemmeno come si chiamano!
> Terre non ne uso, ho la pelle molto chiara...si vedrebbe subito che ho un chilo di trucco, soprattutto se metto scollature. Pensa che per il matrimonio di mia cugina mi ha truccato una professionista. Trucco bellissimo, sfumature ok...quando poi mi sono vestita, la scollatura ampia ha messo in risalto l'eccessiva differenza tra il petto e il viso, che a quel punto sembrava mi fossi fatta una lampada. :condom:
> Fortuna che avevo una crema colorata....:unhappy:
> ...


beh, dai, togli il rossetto alla finta Kate Moss e il resto è nude, no? Leggere ombre sugli occhi, nulla di che. Ma che bello che è (bellissimo anche il nude postato da te!). 
Sei chiarissima, ok, ma esistono ombre anche per le chiarissime e perfino le diafane! Io le chiamo terre, ma in realtà in inglese sono dfinite proprio ombre e cambiano a seconda del tipo di pelle, boh. 
Comunque, il nude è una delle cose più difficili: deve sembrare che non c'è, quando invece c'è eccome... esercizio, esercizio, esercizio e tante sfumature diverse! (o anche no, una risparmia e con quei soldi ci va a cena fuori )


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ah Ah  Eliade si vede che non hai studiato:rotfl:! Clio spiega chiaramente che qualunque trucco si usi per il viso serve per uniformare l'incarnato e non per cambiare il colore (per dare luminosità e colore poi si usano illuminate e blush). Suggerisce il fondotinta minerale che si usa come le terre e costa pure pochissimo. Guarda qui http://www.nevecosmetics.it/it/


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah Ah  Eliade si vede che non hai studiato:rotfl:! Clio spiega chiaramente che qualunque trucco si usi per il viso serve per uniformare l'incarnato e non per cambiare il colore (per dare luminosità e colore poi si usano illuminate e blush). Suggerisce il fondotinta minerale che si usa come le terre e costa pure pochissimo. Guarda qui http://www.nevecosmetics.it/it/


Che te ridi?? 
Mica voglio cambiare colore! Non è colpa mia se  miei pennelli sono stati programmati per l'effetto panda occhi e guance! :carneval:
12.90€ (ergo 13€) per un bluch è costare pochissimo? 
13.90€ per i fondotinta minerali....
7.90€ per un ombretto...
Non parliamo dei pennelli, quasi più cari di quelli della kiko! 

Non ce la farò mai....:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, dai, togli il rossetto alla finta Kate Moss e il resto è nude, no? Leggere ombre sugli occhi, nulla di che. Ma che bello che è (bellissimo anche il nude postato da te!).
> Sei chiarissima, ok, ma esistono ombre anche per le chiarissime e perfino le diafane! Io le chiamo terre, ma in realtà in inglese sono dfinite proprio ombre e cambiano a seconda del tipo di pelle, boh.
> Comunque, il nude è una delle cose più difficili: deve sembrare che non c'è, quando invece c'è eccome... esercizio, esercizio, esercizio e tante sfumature diverse! (o anche no, una risparmia e con quei soldi ci va a cena fuori )


Nono, ma a me piace quello del video però credevo che il nude fosse diverso, tutto qua.

Naaa, meglio che investo in trucco piuttosto che andare fuori a cena. Spendo in entrambi i casi, ma almeno col trucco non ingrasso :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah Ah  Eliade si vede che non hai studiato:rotfl:! Clio spiega chiaramente che qualunque trucco si usi per il viso serve per uniformare l'incarnato e non per cambiare il colore (per dare luminosità e colore poi si usano illuminate e blush). Suggerisce il fondotinta minerale che si usa come le terre e costa pure pochissimo. Guarda qui http://www.nevecosmetics.it/it/


oh, mi piacciono i prodotti neve, molto! E il minerale dura tantissimo, letteralmente: sembra costoso ma non lo è. Io per dare ombra uso bronzer o shadows e il blush solo per dare un tocco di salute; la luce con l'illuminante. Secondo me servono tutti e 3 (olte a 2 fondotinta e un paio di correttori e la cipria finale). La cosa bella è che tutto si mescola con tutto, dunque è facile correggere anche nel caso si siano scelte alcuni toni non troppo corretti rispetto al proprio viso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che te ridi??
> Mica voglio cambiare colore! Non è colpa mia se  miei pennelli sono stati programmati per l'effetto panda occhi e guance! :carneval:
> 12.90€ (ergo 13€) per un bluch è costare pochissimo?
> 13.90€ per i fondotinta minerali....
> ...


Del fondotinta minerale se ne usa pochissimo e si può prendere a bustine e combinare per avere il colore perfetto.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> l'estate scorsa ho provato *il trucco "senza" sopracciglia, *che fa risaltare un sacco gli occhi e dona un'atmosfera un po' lunare
> in pratica d'estate le mie sono già molto chiare, e le ho ricoperte con correttore e cipria
> peccato che in Italia non si trovi il correttore di rico the zombie
> che deve essere tipo un mix tra rasante, stucco e malta bastarda


Io, in una notte rave frilli mi sono risvegliata il mattino dopo_ senza_ sopracciglia.
Che momento.

Non mi sono mai sentita così orribile,anche perchè non ho mai portato sopracciglia fini (raccapriccio) e senza ero...

Mamma mia....cosa mi hai fatto ricordare


----------



## free (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io, in una notte rave frilli mi sono risvegliata il mattino dopo_ senza_ sopracciglia.
> Che momento.
> 
> Non mi sono mai sentita così orribile,anche perchè non ho mai portato sopracciglia fini (raccapriccio) e senza ero...
> ...



ma vai ai rave?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma vai ai rave?


:unhappy:

un rave frilli è una festa in casa piena di donne e gay che fanno beauty fumando, bevendo e magnando.

no direi no rave.


no.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Se mi permettete una domanda, onde evitare di aprire un'altro 3D.

Qualcuno/a avrà letto dei problemi che ho agli occhi,comunque, ha o non ha letto, era una premessa appunto per scriverlo e eventualmente farlo sapere, arrivo al dunque.

Creme o impacchi che consigliate per le palpebre? che siano "lenitive" che sopiscano il bruciore.

Ho provato con la normale camomilla, l'effetto c'è, ma sono consapevole che la normale camomilla in busta, tutto è tranne che camomilla.

Più tardi andrò in erboristeria per fare la stessa domanda. Ed eventualmente comprare un prodotto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permettete una domanda, onde evitare di aprire un'altro 3D.
> 
> Qualcuno/a avrà letto dei problemi che ho agli occhi,comunque, ha o non ha letto, era una premessa appunto per scriverlo e eventualmente farlo sapere, arrivo al dunque.
> 
> ...


prova col peperoncino in bocca ... mentre lo mastichi, non senti alcun fastidio agli occhi :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permettete una domanda, onde evitare di aprire un'altro 3D.
> 
> Qualcuno/a avrà letto dei problemi che ho agli occhi,comunque, ha o non ha letto, era una premessa appunto per scriverlo e eventualmente farlo sapere, arrivo al dunque.
> 
> ...


Smettidi guardare i giornalini di donne nude


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prova col peperoncino in bocca ... mentre lo mastichi, non senti alcun fastidio agli occhi :rotfl:



:up: Sei un'amico vero


























































:kick:Ma mi vuoi morto!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Smettidi guardare i giornalini di donne nude



Ioooo? giornali di donne nude! io??????? 

Scusa ma tu come lo sai?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Sei un'amico vero
> 
> :kick:Ma mi vuoi morto!! :rotfl:


niente di ché.

purtroppo, quando subentrano le allergie, quasi tutto è inutile. comunque ho notato (ho gli occhi piuttosto secchi) che guardare spesso dei film commoventi esercita in modo benefico e a lunga durata la lacrimazione naturale. basta che ti commuovi esageratamente quando puoi, e fa bene anche all'anima


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ioooo? giornali di donne nude! io???????
> 
> Scusa ma tu come lo sai?



Perchè ho avuto lo stesso problema no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> niente di ché.
> 
> purtroppo, quando subentrano le allergie, quasi tutto è inutile. comunque ho notato (ho gli occhi piuttosto secchi) che guardare spesso dei film commoventi esercita in modo benefico e a lunga durata la lacrimazione naturale. basta che ti commuovi esageratamente quando puoi, e fa bene anche all'anima



Ah! quindi dovrei mettermi un bel film commovente e dare spazio alle lacrime.

:mrgreen::mrgreen: ok, dopo quando avrò smesso di piangere, ed avrò le palpebre bruciate dalla salinità della lacrime saprò a chi rivolgere gli epiteti. 

Ok, si tu mi vuoi morto. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè ho avuto lo stesso problema no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen: mi aspettavo questa risposta sai.

Ahhh noi tappini!! che destino infame che abbiamo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permettete una domanda, onde evitare di aprire un'altro 3D.
> 
> Qualcuno/a avrà letto dei problemi che ho agli occhi,comunque, ha o non ha letto, era una premessa appunto per scriverlo e eventualmente farlo sapere, arrivo al dunque.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito che tipo di problemi hai agli occhi. 

Bruciore derivato d cosa? Stanchezza complessiva? Secchezza generale? Troppe ore al pc? Sei reduce da una qualche operazione? 

Non riesco ad inquadrare i sintomi, la camomilla la metti sulle palpebre chiuse?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito che tipo di problemi hai agli occhi.
> 
> Bruciore derivato d cosa? Stanchezza complessiva? Secchezza generale? Troppe ore al pc? Sei reduce da una qualche operazione?
> 
> Non riesco ad inquadrare i sintomi, la camomilla la metti sulle palpebre chiuse?



Ad oggi soltanto congiuntivite di tipo allergica, probabilmente il tutto, con annessi bruciori alle palpebre coadiuvato da intolleranze ed allergie varie. 

Ho notato che, fare degli impacchi di camomilla negli occhi chiusi, ed il tutto per circa 5 o 10 minuti mi allieva il prurito.
La lacrimazione a detta del medico è normale.

La lacrimazione da quando faccio gli impacchi è regredita e sto meglio.

Ieri sera ho comprato in erboristeria la "vera camomilla" è stato un fiasco, mi da sollievo la semplice camomilla comprata al market.

L'erborista- farmacista, mi ha consigliato delle gocce che se ricordo bene si chiamano "Eyedrops" che ho usato ieri sera e stamattina, ( ho avuto bruciori e quindi le ho usate) forse funzionano, anche se comunque non sono soddisfatto visto che se anche sono "gocce" di prodotti naturali. Non sono soddisfatto per una questione psicologica, mi sono stancato di mettere gocce agli occhi. ( si so che anche con gli impacchi il tutto viene assorbito, ma ripeto è una questione psicologica)


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ad oggi soltanto congiuntivite di tipo allergica, probabilmente il tutto, con annessi bruciori alle palpebre coadiuvato da intolleranze ed allergie varie.
> 
> Ho notato che, fare degli impacchi di camomilla negli occhi chiusi, ed il tutto per circa 5 o 10 minuti mi allieva il prurito.
> La lacrimazione a detta del medico è normale.
> ...


Non so dirti proprio allora.
Io uso Oftaial collirio monodose, è un collirio che serve anche per proteggere l'occhio, infatti è più denso di un normale collirio lubrificante. 
Mi calma anche l'irritazione mattutina (la classica sensazione di puntura all'occhio) dovuta alla secchezza dell'occhio.
Oppure uso il Systane Ultra (sempre monodose), è più acquoso del precedente e più costoso, ma ha gli stessi effetti.^^


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so dirti proprio allora.
> Io uso Oftaial collirio monodose, è un collirio che serve anche per proteggere l'occhio, infatti è più denso di un normale collirio lubrificante.
> Mi calma anche l'irritazione mattutina (la classica sensazione di puntura all'occhio) dovuta alla secchezza dell'occhio.
> Oppure uso il Systane Ultra (sempre monodose), è più acquoso del precedente e più costoso, ma ha gli stessi effetti.^^



Il systane sta sempre con me. Lo uso per alleviarmi il bruciore e ritardare l'uso del tobradex.

Il collirio che mi ha consigliato l'erborista è anche protettivo come quello che usi tu, speriamo bene, magari qualche colpo di fortuna e posso andare avanti con questo collirio, sperando che nel tempo non dia problemi, perchè è questo il mio cruccio. 

IL systane nell'arco di un'anno circa è aumentato vertiginosamente di prezzo!!!!


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il systane sta sempre con me. Lo uso per alleviarmi il bruciore e ritardare l'uso del tobradex.
> 
> Il collirio che mi ha consigliato l'erborista è anche protettivo come quello che usi tu, speriamo bene, magari qualche colpo di fortuna e posso andare avanti con questo collirio, sperando che nel tempo non dia problemi, perchè è questo il mio cruccio.
> 
> IL systane nell'arco di un'anno circa è aumentato vertiginosamente di prezzo!!!!


Una roba pazzesca! Già prima non costava poco e comunque sempre più caro dell'oftaial.
Alla fine l'avrò preso, si e no, un paio di volte, quando non trovavo l'adorato oftaial (che comunque non è regalato  ).


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Una roba pazzesca! Già prima non costava poco e comunque sempre più caro dell'oftaial.
> Alla fine l'avrò preso, si e no, un paio di volte, quando non trovavo l'adorato oftaial (che comunque non è regalato  ).



L'oftaial è un prodotto naturale? 

Quello che ho comprato io costa 12,50.


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'oftaial è un prodotto naturale?
> 
> Quello che ho comprato io costa 12,50.


Non credo, io lo acquisto in farmacia ma senza ricetta o prescrizione.
15 flaconcini da 0.6ml costano 15 €, a volte becco un po' di sconto e lo pago anche 12€. ^^
http://www.farmaplanet.it/vmchk/GOCCE-E-GEL-OCULARI/OFTAIAL-SOL-OFTAL-15FL-06ML.html


----------



## Innominata (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io, in una notte rave frilli mi sono risvegliata il mattino dopo_ senza_ sopracciglia.
> Che momento.
> 
> Non mi sono mai sentita così orribile,anche perchè non ho mai portato sopracciglia fini (raccapriccio) e senza ero...
> ...


Scusate, conoscete per caso, in Italia, mascara per sopracciglia? Io non so che darei per avere sopracciglia ad ampia ala di gabbiano che mi dessero un'aria molto più cattiva, le ho invece sottili, non folte e chiare; ho notato che ritoccandole e irrobustendole con un po' di colore divento molto molto più autorevole! Non mi va di armeggiare con matite ,le cosiddette brow-pencil che non so usare, e che nei toni blonde risultano sempre di una sgradevole vibrazione cromatica fangosa (così le blonde Benefit, Shiseido, Kiko...). Avendo i capelli biondi e volendo essere una Very Malefic Blonde, mi servirebbe una cosa così, che colora, pettina e incolla in un gesto solo:up:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ma ne avete mai visti in giro?


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Scusate, conoscete per caso, in Italia, mascara per sopracciglia? Io non so che darei per avere sopracciglia ad ampia ala di gabbiano che mi dessero un'aria molto più cattiva, le ho invece sottili, non folte e chiare; ho notato che ritoccandole e irrobustendole con un po' di colore divento molto molto più autorevole! Non mi va di armeggiare con matite ,le cosiddette brow-pencil che non so usare, e che nei toni blonde risultano sempre di una sgradevole vibrazione cromatica fangosa (così le blonde Benefit, Shiseido, Kiko...). Avendo i capelli biondi e volendo essere una Very Malefic Blonde, mi servirebbe una cosa così, che colora, pettina e incolla in un gesto solo:up:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Ma ne avete mai visti in giro?


Mai visti. Bellissime ad ala di gabbiano però. ^^


----------

